# DIBP Issues Statement on New Form 80



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

DIBP has issued a statement in response to urgent queries made by one of our agent representative bodies, the Migration Institute of Australia. I thought it would be beneficial to applicants to post it here.

It would appear that people who "already have applications on hand will not be required to complete a new Form 80" which I interpret to mean people who have already lodged a Form 80 as of the form change date of 22 March 2014, hence "a new form 80" meaning in addition to the one they had already lodged as of the change date. However I would expect that all Form 80's submitted after 22 March 2014 will need to be the new format.

This from DIBP today:

_One of the department's major programmes is to contribute to whole-of-government initiatives on identity fraud and transnational organised crime. This initiative is the basis of all changes made to the Form 80 as it forms an integral part of the department's capacity to establish client identity and character.

As you have identified, there are several changes in the March 2014 edition of the Form 80. We anticipate that the new form will enhance the quality of data and lessen the requirement for information/follow up requests.

Previous versions of the form failed to clearly articulate the address history requirement, resulting in incomplete information being submitted by the client. Invariably, this necessitated follow up information requests to obtain the missing information. This then caused further delays and confusion in the visa assessment process.

Our aim with the recent changes to the form is to reduce overall delays to visa processing by collecting accurate client information from the outset of the application process.

Clients who already have applications on hand will not be required to complete a new Form 80. However, they may later be asked to provide the additional information to complete their visa application process. As such we would encourage migration agents to provide new clients with the latest version of the form in order to reduce delays in visa processing._

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Gosh, I'd say they are going to get LESS accurate data from many people by asking for 30 years history! 

I wonder how they're going to deal with people who simply cannot source the information required for the form? 

Thanks very much for posting this Mark. I'm not sure where we will stand. Applied before 22 March but didn't get form 80 uploaded till 30 March.

Hopefully they will give some leeway to people right on the cusp :/


----------



## Naylorus (Nov 13, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Clients who already have applications on hand will not be required to complete a new Form 80. However, they may later be asked to provide the additional information to complete their visa application process. As such we would encourage migration agents to provide new clients with the latest version of the form in order to reduce delays in visa processing.[/I]
> 
> ...


it appears DIBP is leaving the bomb bay door open even on those who have lodged the application long ago, to come around and drop the 30 yrs history bomb on them too.


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

My guess is that they will probably ask for further questions for those who applied before ... and they will keep asking further questions for those who applied after.

Mark, would you please answer me a question:
How strict are they with the answers? I tried to be very accurate, but for some countries I visited I couldn't provide dates and I wrote a statement like Europeans do (no stamps, travelling by car, sometimes for a few hours only). I hope it's ok. I was worried I would mess the dates up and i think that would be worse.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Xyzaus -

Great question. Answer: DIBP has not issued any guidance as to how they will deal with situations where people cannot remember all the details of every place they've traveled to or lived at for the last 30 years, or every detail of every employer they've ever had in their lifetimes. My guess is that if it appears the applicant is using best efforts to provide all data, that will likely satisfy them, since I would imagine most people cannot remember all details of all of those events/addresses/etc. The real question is how much "incompleteness" or "inaccuracy" DIBP will tolerate in these responses before they refuse to accept the form and send it back as incomplete. We'll have to see how they handle incomplete/inaccurate forms in order to know the answer to that.

Best,

Mark Northam



Xyzaus said:


> My guess is that they will probably ask for further questions for those who applied before ... and they will keep asking further questions for those who applied after.
> 
> Mark, would you please answer me a question:
> How strict are they with the answers? I tried to be very accurate, but for some countries I visited I couldn't provide dates and I wrote a statement like Europeans do (no stamps, travelling by car, sometimes for a few hours only). I hope it's ok. I was worried I would mess the dates up and i think that would be worse.
> ...


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for your answer Mark.

Let's hope for the best!


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Xyzaus said:


> Thank you for your answer Mark.
> 
> Let's hope for the best!


.new form was quite long to fill in, 18 pages.. question 7.. Do currently hold citizenship from any other country when you tick NO I am stateless . I have to give details? How will I explain details. The best format to detail?..I dont have CO yet but I will personally submitted all the missing document before a co will asign to my case. Is that posible? What about medical Can I have my medical now even though no co yet? Or would I wait co to tell me to undergo medical?


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

*form 80 changed AGAIN*

I have submitted my application and attached the March version of Form 80. Now I noticed that the design date says 04/2014 :s Should I resubmit?
Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

No need to that I can see - March 2014 are still being accepted according to DIBP

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

Just to clarify, since I've seen older posts about form 80 being needed but the online stuff seems to keep being tweaked, so is form 80 required for Offshore 309 VISA applications? In the document checklist page on the Immi site for this VISA, Form 80 isn't listed (https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx), but it is an option when you get to the documents uploading section after submitting and paying for your VISA. There are plenty in there that you don't need, though, so I'm unsure about Form 80.

I apologize if this has been asked before (as it likely has)(and I know that's frustrating for you guys), but since things seem to keep getting updated I wanted to make sure that I get the most up to date answer I can.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

H.Protagonist said:


> Just to clarify, since I've seen older posts about form 80 being needed but the online stuff seems to keep being tweaked, so is form 80 required for Offshore 309 VISA applications? In the document checklist page on the Immi site for this VISA, Form 80 isn't listed (https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx), but it is an option when you get to the documents uploading section after submitting and paying for your VISA. There are plenty in there that you don't need, though, so I'm unsure about Form 80.
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked before (as it likely has)(and I know that's frustrating for you guys), but since things seem to keep getting updated I wanted to make sure that I get the most up to date answer I can.


I applied from the US and I submitted one. The US embassy seems to ask some applicants for it but not all. I submitted one to preempt their request because I wanted to avoid a delay in my application while they waited for me to submit it. You have nothing to lose by submitting it if they don't need it, but if they need it and have to wait for you to get it to them it'll delay your application a bit.


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I applied from the US and I submitted one. The US embassy seems to ask some applicants for it but not all. I submitted one to preempt their request because I wanted to avoid a delay in my application while they waited for me to submit it. You have nothing to lose by submitting it if they don't need it, but if they need it and have to wait for you to get it to them it'll delay your application a bit.


Cheers, CG. But uggggh. -_-

These questions all (or most) seemed to be asked on the online form anyway, so I'm hoping it's not going to be a thing. Doing the travel one there for the last 10 years nearly did me in (17 countries in the last 5 years alone). Will probably get to work on it then just in case, but employment since birth is going to be a tough one to sort out...


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Form 80 now asking for 30 years of record.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

GBP said:


> Form 80 now asking for 30 years of record.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


That's only if you're going for a refugee or hummanitarian VISA if I am reading this right.

"Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years? 
Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
Include:"


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi H.Protagonist -

On the old form it was only for refugee, etc visa. On the new Form 80 everybody is required to provide 30 years of travel and address history, and lifetime history of employment and education.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The form was changed about a month ago. Form 80 now asks for 30 years worth of travel. Make sure you complete the current form or they'll ask you to do it again.


----------



## Ahmed86 (Mar 31, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> The form was changed about a month ago. Form 80 now asks for 30 years worth of travel. Make sure you complete the current form or they'll ask you to do it again.


It was changed yesterday again


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi H.Protagonist -
> 
> On the old form it was only for refugee, etc visa. On the new Form 80 everybody is required to provide 30 years of travel and address history, and lifetime history of employment and education.
> 
> ...


Hi, Mark. The link GBP provided, which seems to have the right immi address (or a valid one at any rate) goes to a From 80 that says what I copy and pasted above. This isn't the most up to date Form 80, then, or am I just reading this wrong?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, I just realized it is a different form from the Mar 2014 edition. 
Madness! Backtracked?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like DIBP very recently (and very quietly) issued a new Form 80 that backs off the requirements for Address and Travel History to 10 years (from 30) unless you are applying for a refugee or humanitarian visa - hooray! However education and employment for your entire lifetime is still there...

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Great news... thanks for telling us all. The 30 years was a bit over-the-top in the opinion of many.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

For reference, the new form 80 is dated 04/14. They still require employment and education details from birth though. This may still be difficult for some.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

DIBP probably got WAY too many complaints/panicked questions about the 30 year requirement for travel, especially from people who live in places like the EU where inter-country travel is not recorded on their passports.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with College Girl. It's reassuring to observe that DIBP sometimes makes decisions based on commonsense, even though it doesn't always announce it loudly.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great that they've updated the form to make it less onerous on applicants!


----------



## sidjun (Apr 28, 2014)

I downloaded current version of form 80 (design date 04/14) and it asks for 10 years history of travel and stay however, if you are applying for humanitarian/refugee visa then you have to apply for 30 years history. Am I correct??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Does this New Form 80 applies to ALL kinds of Visa applications?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Nope - only those that request or require it - primarily permanent residency applications.

Best,

Mark Northam



MissPhilippines62 said:


> Does this New Form 80 applies to ALL kinds of Visa applications?


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Nope - only those that request or require it - primarily permanent residency applications.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thanks for the immediate reply. 
Another question... In Q18 it mentioned the about "temporary accommodation" Does this mean the hotels or any accommodations you were when having the INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL or MOVEMENTS?


----------

